
AMD Ryzen V1000 Single Board Computer PROFIVE NUCV - walterbell
https://www.eepd.de/en/boards/single-board-computer/sbc-profiver-nucv-x86/
======
jackyinger
Welcome to the world of neat single board computers that are not available on
the consumer market.

If someone wanted to negotiate the purchase of a large number of these and
sell them retail there might be a market. Otherwise expect insane prices for
single digit quantities.

------
p1mrx
With all those photos, you'd think they'd have one of the bottom. Where is the
CPU?

------
awinder
I’ve been watching the udoo bolt in this type of space (small form factor
ryzen based pc for a possible homelab) but their lede time is quite far out:

[https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=135138...](https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=135138089)

Good sign that more of these are coming to market.

------
bochoh
I'm also very interested in this for a home lab / home business VM host.
Looking for prices if anyone has them!

~~~
RantyDave
Have you looked into Intel NUCs? I had a 6i7kyk for a while and it was just
unbelievable.

~~~
rarecoil
The Ryzen explosion on HN as of late is because the AMD chips have not fallen
victim to MDS, and I think people have been looking for alternatives to the
Intel monopoly.

------
tracker1
Definitely cool, will probably be quite a bit better option than the Atom and
other x86 Intel options in this space. Pricing, availability and ordering
would be desired info.

If these are available in the $50-250 range, I think they'll sell incredibly
well.

~~~
dogma1138
~480 EUR for the top model currently, at bulk, about 100 euro more expensive
than the Bolt but it also operates at higher clocks.

------
vardump
No pricing information included. Maybe it's not targeted for hobbyist use?

~~~
analognoise
It says industrial and automotive all over the page and mentions how wide an
input voltage it takes and that an extended temp range will be available
later.

Definitely not targeting hobbyists.

------
hwj
If you're looking for a non-Intel non-Chinese board, there is APU:

[https://pcengines.ch/apu2.htm](https://pcengines.ch/apu2.htm)

* AMD Embedded G series, 1 GHz CPU

* 2 or 4 GB RAM

* 2 to 4 NICs

* coreboot BIOS

* ~150 EUR

I'm using a predecessor for quite some time as a firewall and DNS/DHCP server.

------
csense
I'll never understand companies who can't be bothered to put a price on their
product page. Do they think hiding information behind an email request form
will help them sell products?

------
rubyn00bie
How do I buy this?

------
craftoman
Price???

